# 5-6 gallons tank with betta and a Pygmy corie



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*I have been reading around, and found that if i did choose to have another fish in my almost 6 gallon fish tank that the Pygmy corie would be best to go with. I am very willing to undertake the extra maitnence that will be needed if i have a betta and 2-3 cories in a 5 gal, I think they are just soo adorable, and snails look blah, and i have herd way to many high risk stories to think of a ghost shrimp. So what i want to know is would Pygmy cories be good to go with or is there another kind of breed of fish that is tame and is an alge sucker ect  all advice would be helpful.*
*Below are pictures of the current setup of my 2 5 gal tanks i want to put said fish in. I will be buying live plants once my cycle is done :-D*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Neither the 2.5g or the 5-6g are big enough to support the needs of more fish along with the Betta...even with more water changes....just not enough space for a proper school of dwarf cory cats....they may become stressed and a stressed fish is a sick fish and sick fish can make all the fish in the tank sick....just not a good idea....and cory cats are not algae eaters anyway and would need their own food and this can be another problem....feeding them properly without the Betta eating their food and bloating from overeating...especially in a too small tank to properly house them....they may be fine for awhile but most likely will be problematic long term......it is important to house fish properly and meet their needs....adding dwarf cory cats to a 5-6g with a Betta would be way overstocked.....

I would get a 10g tank, sand substrate or small smooth gravel, plant heavy and get 6-8 dwarf cory cats and add an adult Betta as the center piece....and enjoy......

Your tanks look really nice too by the way...good job....


----------

